# Thoughts on mazuri hedgehog food



## Cwagne1 (May 30, 2017)

Hi I was doing some shopping online for a new wheel and came across this hedgehog food. I know I have been advised with my first hedgehog to use cat food, but this seems different than the commercial brands I have seen in local pet store. Not going to switch till I get feedback. I've attached a picture of bag.


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

All hedgehog food in general is garbage


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If you look at the ingredients you'll see that it's got no real meat in it until the fiourth ingredient. If you look you'll see it also contains ground aspen, which is wood. It's mostly fillers and provides very little in the way of digestible nutrition.

There have been people on the forum that have tried it and found it was really hard and their hedgehogs had trouble eating it. Personally I think it's a waste of money and not a healthy food choice.

Poultry by-product meal, ground soybean hulls, whole wheat, chicken meal, dried beet pulp, ground brown rice, dehulled soybean meal, dried egg product, ground aspen, porcine animal fat preserved with BHA and citric acid, poultry fat preserved with BHA, natural poultry flavor, powdered cellulose, dried apple pomace, wheat germ, fish meal, shrimp meal, whey, lecithin, soybean oil, brewers dried yeast, fish oil, phosphoric acid, dl-methionine, taurine, choline chloride, tagetes (Aztec marigold) extract (color), l-ascorbyl-2- polyphosphate (stabilized vitamin C), pyridoxine hydrochloride, salt, thiamine mononitrate, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K), d-alpha tocopheryl acetate (form of vitamin E), cholecalciferol (vitamin D3), preserved with mixed tocopherols (form of vitamin E), calcium carbonate, biotin, inositol, rosemary extract, vitamin A acetate, vitamin B12 supplement, folic acid, citric acid, riboflavin supplement, calcium pantothenate, nicotinic acid, canthaxanthin (color), ferrous sulfate, calcium iodate, copper sulfate, zinc oxide, manganous oxide, ferrous carbonate, zinc sulfate, sodium selenite, cobalt carbonate.


----------



## Cwagne1 (May 30, 2017)

I'm using wellness cat food now was just curious bc it looked better than others I've read reviews on


----------

